# Finishline "F" brushes



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Road racers. The finishline F brush has proven to be very powerful and effecient. $1.75 a pair for any quanity. [email protected]

Rob @ Murdock R/C & Performance


----------

